# Might've been done before but...



## CyberGhostface (Jun 6, 2002)

Gollum wasnt given as much description in the hobbit, as he did in the second one. Did anyone picture him than the slimy skeletal hobbit we all know and love?

For me, he was some gilled monster with fins and huge eyes.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 6, 2002)

I always pictured him as a mixture of a tall tail-less geko and Steve Buscemi.

RD


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2002)

He's always been the same old lovable, pale, skinny, lantern-eyed hero to me. Probably because I had a picture of him on the front.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 7, 2002)

My copy of the Hobbit has a picture of Bilbo and Gollum on the front cover. I'll try and scan it in tonight and upload it for everyone to see.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2002)

Yay! I hope it's the same one as mine! We can put it up in Kit Baggins' Gollum site!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 7, 2002)

Is the cover black? Is Gollum standing over Bilbo's shoulder?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes. Looks like you have it. Very cool! Can't wait!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok. I just scanned the picture. You can see it here:

http://shiloh53.topcities.com/Images/HobbitCover.jpg

Also, you may have to copy the link at past it in the address bar. The book is a little warn, but it's been read a few times.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2002)

Yay! Very cool! The best picture of Gollum!


----------



## Theoden (Jun 19, 2002)

I have the same one!

I always pictured Gollum as being a pathetic monster-like-creature who was too miserable to be anything but be nasty and evil.

Can't wait to see him in action in The Two Towers!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh, what a flattering post for Gollum!  Why do you say he's pathetic and then say that he's only capable of being nasty and evil?


----------



## Arrhia El. (Jun 20, 2002)

I think Gollum was inspired by frogs because they feel all soft and squidgy with stong clingy fingers.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Oh, what a flattering post for Gollum!  Why do you say he's pathetic and then say that he's only capable of being nasty and evil? *



i say that he is pathetic because he is so over come by the power of the ring that it seems he cannot help but be nasty and mean


----------



## Courtney (Jun 21, 2002)

I always pictured him as a scrawny figure...brownish cause of the mud...i dont know. My sister thought he was a big blog of goo or something like that. I forget. i will have to ask her. It waspretty weird though.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 27, 2002)

Yikes! Going over all of the posts that the Theoden person ever made because I see that she's wanting to play Gollum in an upcoming RPG over here made me find this again. I have no idea why I missed it. oh well. What was that about Gollum seeming very pathetic because he was so overcome by the power of the Ring that it seemed to you that he couldn't help but to be nasty and mean? Sounds pretty crazy to me! Or do you just think that the Nazgul were pathetic, too? Still, he was only pathetic because he was a sad old hobbit who was barely hanging on to his ummm...hobbitness. That had to seem pathetic. Yay for patheticness! It's what made him so pitiful so noone wanted to kill him! What'd he do that was nasty and mean? Nothing that I can think of! oh well. Evil Gollum hater! Probably only wants to play Gollum to make him look bad!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 29, 2002)

that's just a picure of someone's head cut and pasted onto the head of a lizard in a picture, I never imagined gollum to look like that, I always imagined it to look the same way the guy in the first post imagined, and how come I've never heard of him, he must not post or visit the forum a whole lot. Oh well, sorry that was kind of random.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know where CyberGhostface went. She's a girl, by the way. She was a good Gollum Fan. Sigh.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 30, 2002)

I agree with your sigh yaygollum, we need more gollum fans, they spice things up in the forum and get everyone mad at them for liking gollum, and while I am certainly not a gollum fan, I have nothing against him, I am impartial towards him.


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 3, 2002)

I actually always pictured him rather vaguely, but what I have seen so far in The Fellowship movie and what I have seen in The Two Tower's trailers is pretty darn close to what I imagined.

~Ariana


----------



## Courtney (Nov 10, 2002)

I am still a Gollum fan!!! I always will be (even if I don't come here very often anymore). I can't wait to see him in TT!!! he has such an important part... switching between Smeagol and Gollum.... that may be difficult.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 3, 2002)

I always pictured Gollum like the picture on the front of the book where he's leaning over Bilbo's shoulder; except w/out that big nose. I don't know why, the nose just never fit into my imagination, I think it makes him look like a witch.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 3, 2002)

Thank you. That's what I think, too. Yikes! Could the Ring be so evil that it could make your nose look like that? Poor Smeagol!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 4, 2002)

haha! that would suck. poor poor gollum


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 4, 2002)

The interesting thing is that Gollum is usually portrayed as being bald but in T.H., he is said to have "lanky" hair (can't remember the quote and don't have the book handy). He was lean and certainly not overfleshed, but not skeletal as long as he could eat. Only in Mordor where, as with Frodo as Sam, he could find no sustenance, did he become emaciated. 

Furthermore, I see no reason why he should constantly be portrayed as bent over and moving on all fours. He _could_ use his feet as well as his hands (and vice versa), but he certainly didn't crawl around or he wouldn't have gotten very far distance wise (try it some time!). 

Ideally, Gollum was little different from the hobbits except, of course, that he had a build very much like Aragorn - lean, sinuewy, well muscled but not bulky with long, clever hands (and in Gollum's case, feet). Both individuals had that kind of build by virtue of their lifestyle of daily struggle for existence in the wild rather than sitting at home like the hobbits eating six meals a day. To portray Gollum as utterly "alien" is to lose at once the horror and the sorrow of his condition. He was an ordinary hobbit-like creature on whom fate (and his own less-than-lovely personality) played the ultimate "bad joke".


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

> Furthermore, I see no reason why he should constantly be portrayed as bent over and moving on all fours. He could use his feet as well as his hands (and vice versa), but he certainly didn't crawl around or he wouldn't have gotten very far distance wise (try it some time!).



Well we haven't seen much of him yet so maybe he will become more upright when his part becomes larger.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 4, 2002)

I am not speaking of the film. Many of the artistic renderings of Gollum seem to show him doubled up like the hunchback of Notre Dame. Actually, he was a spray little chap who was _quite_ athletic! I do not know how the film will portray his movements; all that we have seen so far is how he looks "sneaking around" and that would require a more stooped posture anyway. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

Not a problem partly my mistake as well since I just assumed you were talking of the film. However a smaller thinner creature does show the Ring's corruption better than a buff hobbit which is a big part of Gollum.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mablung _
> *Not a problem partly my mistake as well since I just assumed you were talking of the film. However a smaller thinner creature does show the Ring's corruption better than a buff hobbit which is a big part of Gollum. *



Small, naturally since Gollum has been described as "hobbit-like" in stature rather than "man" or "elf-like", but he is _very_ strong without a doubt and that can be shown by him being wirey, but _not_ "skeletal" which suggests an absence of _muscle_, not just flesh. Gollum was healthy enough (until the end) to be able to traverse many, many miles and endure many hardships. If he is _too_ frail looking, it makes no sense given how dangerous he was supposed to be.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 5, 2002)

Since I grew up watching the old cartoon movies, I always pictured Gollum the way he's portrayed there. Probably wrong, but its what i have in my head.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 6, 2002)

*RangerDave, you nailed it!*

>I always pictured him as a mixture of a tall tail-less geko and Steve Buscemi.<

Exactly, or like Don Knotts as a junkie.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 6, 2002)

Ha! Don Knotts as a junkie! *LOL* 
That's actually very close to my visualization.


----------

